# Backboard for Dartboard



## TopherGrey

What is the best material to put behind my dartboard for when people miss the board and hit the wall? How about some kind of metal so it will just bounce off?


----------



## Bushytails

Metal will break the tips off the darts, possibly sending them into other objects or people.

Some ideas:
Welcome matt
Rubber sheet
Used tire
Corkboard
etc...

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Coark board forsure, but don't use the super thin stuff.


----------



## Animal

I have seen, thick cardboard, cork board and celing tiles. The ones for drop ceilings.
A half inch thick 4x8 sheet of plywood will work too. Paint it.


----------



## 3MindsBrewery

I agree Cork board... But pending if you got kicked out to the garage by the wifey or gf, I would use the dry wall! Hahahahhaha


----------



## speedy petey

Cork board would be best because it is "self healing".
Homasote would work great and is dirt cheap but you would see every dart hole left behind.


----------



## twissty

I used a cheap bulletin board from an office supply place with a score board on either side made from leftover  birch plywood  painted with chalkboard paint.


----------



## can-am-dan

I have dart board and i use cork board for background and it's the best works perfect


----------



## imported_frozenstar

Well I guess cork board is the best choice for this...  I have one on my dartboard.


----------



## BRad704

How 'bout... "dont miss the board"?  

Our board came in a wood cabinet, so its pretty rare that either my wife or I get to the drywall...  but on occasion even I will ahve one hang a bit on my finger and go way low... 

I second the thick corkboard idea.  You could even use a chair-rail trim to go around the cork board and make it all look like it was designed to be there.

Btw, $12.50 on clearance at Target...


----------



## siddle

A thick cork board would do the job. Try it out.


----------



## allama

Corkboard, if you have the money.  What is a good cheap alternative?  I don't want to hurt my darts.


----------



## havasu

You could always have someone you don't like very much hold the dartboard to their chest.


----------

